# [Illustrator CS2] Abpausen - Verläufe statt einzelne Farben?



## Maddin007 (3. Juni 2007)

Sry für den Titel erstmal aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das sonst formulieren sollte!

Hi,
also folgendes ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Abpausen funktion von Illustrator. Wenn ich z.B. einen Menschen abpause mit 10 Farben sieht das ganz dann so aus:







nun wie ihr wohl sehen könnt sind da einzelne "Farbstreifen" mal ein dunkles Braun, mal ein helleres usw. und ich wollte fragen ob es geht, dass das in einander Verläuft!

Also wie hier ca.:

http://uploads.gimmixx.de/1106665490/eviztnctmxwn.jpg

Schaut euch da mal sein Gesicht an da Verläuft es im Prinzip alles zusammen. Ich hoffe wenigstens einer versteht mich hier 

MfG Maddin


----------



## Maddin007 (3. Juni 2007)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee? Ich dachte mal da gab es eine funktion bei der man mehrere verläufe in sich zusammen mischen konnte! Ahh genau das war das Tutorial "CD erstellen in Illustrator"

Edit: Das wars: http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules..._cd-thema-angleich-funktion-farbiger-verlauf-
Dachte das funktioniert vielleicht auch hiermit!


----------



## krumax (3. Juni 2007)

Moin,
dein zweites Bild kann ich leider nich sehen ... haste die Rechte korrekt gesetzt ?


----------



## Maddin007 (4. Juni 2007)

Ohh das geht wirklich nicht...nein das habe ich bei google gefunden ich werde mal nach einem anderen gucken


----------

